# Mach Tach?



## wawoodman (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what's up with Mach Tach? Their site just says "Sales of MachTach kits has been temporarily suspended."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 4, 2012)

I just emailed Guy to ask him. I'll let you know if he responds.


----------



## arvidj (Nov 4, 2012)

wawoodman said:


> Anyone have any idea what's up with Mach Tach? Their site just says "Sales of MachTach kits has been temporarily suspended."



From the MachTach Yahoo group dated August 7th, 2012 ... the most recent post on that site from Guy ...


Hello all,

The MachTach definitely isn't dead. As this isn't a business and just a hobby
for me, I must fit the time that I must spend on the project within my "allowed"
hobby time.

I have an almost complete inventory now, just a couple of small items I'm
waiting for. In the meantime I am updating the web site and making some changes
that will make it easier for me, and to incorporate some changes that needed to
be made. I continue to learn about web sites, payments, storefronts, order
fulfillment, inventory control, packaging, quality control, documentation, and
on and on... But it's obviously through this learning that I can (hopefully)
improve the entire experience for both you and I.

I hate to set a date for fear that it will slip, but I suspect that the web site
will be taking orders again next week.

Thanks for your patience,
Guy




<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## arvidj (Nov 4, 2012)

wawoodman said:


> Anyone have any idea what's up with Mach Tach? Their site just says "Sales of MachTach kits has been temporarily suspended."



I am not trying to thwart any MachTach sales. I have one from years ago and am happy with it. But http://mkctools.com/tachulator.htm is similar, appears to be available, had good customer service when I ordered it ... a second MachTach was not availlable for purchase ... and i like it also.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 4, 2012)

arvidj said:


> I am not trying to thwart any MachTach sales. I have one from years ago and am happy with it. But http://mkctools.com/tachulator.htm is similar, appears to be available, had good customer service when I ordered it ... a second MachTach was not availlable for purchase ... and i like it also.




Nice option! Thanks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 5, 2012)

I heard back from Guy. He's had to deal with some pressing family matters. I won't go into details. He definitely plans to resume sales as soon as he can. 

I have three MachTachs built, with two installed on my machines. I am extremely impressed with the quality and function of these units.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 9, 2019)

Sad News, I just go Yahoogroups message saying Mach Tach is shutting down with no plans for future sales.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 9, 2019)

I just ordered a third one last week. New machine build. Went to the web site and ordered from there. He emailed me and said it would be a few days longer but will ship. Tracking usps says it is on track to deliver tomorrow.

Looks like the website is now down. Maybe I got the last one...


----------



## scrollsawer61 (Jan 9, 2019)

What a shame.  They are a bloody good piece of kit.

Barry
Australia


----------



## Z2V (Jan 10, 2019)

Sure hate to hear this


----------



## royesses (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow glad I have 2 spare kits now. It is a well designed kit and works great. I've have talked with him before he is a very nice gentleman. What a shame.

Roy


----------



## Splat (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow, sorry to hear this. I was just trying to get to MT's site and wondered why it was down. I hope Guy either can get the biz going again or sells it so it doesn't die.


----------



## Splat (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh, in case you have a 3D printer and want a nice housing for the MT check *this* guy's page out for 3D plans. My buddy made one for me and it's perfect.


----------



## Splat (Feb 11, 2019)

Btw, I can't find my Machtach instructions I got when I bought mine. I googled but no joy. Anyone have it in pdf? Thanks.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 11, 2019)

Here it is.

I couldn't find it either so emailed the maker.


----------



## Splat (Feb 11, 2019)

I didn't think of that, Cadillac! Doh!!  Thank you.


----------

